# cant get my cm9 to load manga help please



## r.t.saucedo (Mar 20, 2012)

hello everyone i have searched but unable to find my awnser i am new android all together aswell as touchpad use. The one thing i have been trying to do is load manga from sources like mangareader.net but when i do instead of images i get little blue boxes with ?s. i have downloaded flash and installed it aswell as trying manga apps and different browsers. if anyone could please let me know what i can do for this i would greatly appreciate it thank you very much

and thanks for making cm9 it seems pretty awesome.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

Try an app called Pocketmanga. You can save chapters and track progress. It has a lot of sites like mangafox (which I don't recommend) and mangareader.

It might not be in the market anymore but a google search will reveal all.


----------



## badnat (Jan 19, 2012)

Actually download your manga, and view them with Perfect Viewer. Like a smart prson.


----------

